
Show HN: GoSNMPinquirer – A simple SNMP v2c poller using JSON configuration - kkirsche
https://github.com/kkirsche/goSNMPinquirer
======
kkirsche
goSNMPinquirer was written to do SNMP polling from multiple platforms in a
highly-distributed global environment with low resource usage that is simple
to run / manage. It is designed to be leveraged via CRON jobs which can be
used to schedule the polling preventing issues you find with long running
daemons which can freeze, die or leak memory over time.

Any feedback, questions, thoughts, or tips would be greatly appreciated to
keep improving my skills and hopefully make this more useful for others as
well! Thanks for taking a look!

